
Automated Inference on Sociopsychological Impressions of Attractive Female Faces - yellow_postit
https://arxiv.org/abs/1612.04158
======
yellow_postit
Posting because this is making the rounds on my social networks with
conversations mainly landing in "this is despicable, but how can you police
arXiv which is not peer-reviewed without impinging on academic freedom" and I
thought this community might have some good thoughts and insights.

